# How do you make breakaway plates?



## StephenCLott (Jul 18, 2009)

I am doing a production of Alice in Wonderland. The Duchess's cook, throws plates and they shatter. Professionally made breakaway plates are about $30 each and that is not in my budget. Does anyone have a sugestion that wont send glass shards all over the place?


----------



## CenterSpot (Jul 18, 2009)

Make your own.

Sugar Glass


----------



## Van (Jul 18, 2009)

Making your own is an option. It is messy, difficult, and inconsistent. Another option is to find a local ceramics dealer and purchase Greenware, which is ceramic that has only been fired once. It breaks well, can be painted, and doesn't leave hard, sharp shards. This is not to say it doesn't still have some issues.
Anything that breaks has the potential to leave behind parts that are capable of cutting or causing injury, especially to the eyes. Several rehearsals are necessary just to make sure debris is not flying towards cast members.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 19, 2009)

...and someday if you're good Van might tell his story of what happens when plates get thrown into the audience.


----------



## len (Jul 19, 2009)

Van said:


> Making your own is an option. It is messy, difficult, and inconsistent. Another option is to find a local ceramics dealer and purchase Greenware, which is ceramic that has only been fired once. It breaks well, can be painted, and doesn't leave hard, sharp shards. This is not to say it doesn't still have some issues.
> Anything that breaks has the potential to leave behind parts that are capable of cutting or causing injury, especially to the eyes. Several rehearsals are necessary just to make sure debris is not flying towards cast members.



If there is a restaurant or restaurant school nearby maybe they can make it for you. But don't ask for sugar glass, ask them if they have anyone who can pull sugar. It's not hard to do (I've done it) but to get it consistent is requires a lot of experience.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey hadn't thought of that Len. My Community College has a culinary program, I bet they teach sugar and have the space setup to do it in their labs somewhere. That's a great idea of a place to check.


----------

